# Trouble Sexing



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

I need input on these new babies.

Whats the verdict...which is female, which is male?

1st One










2nd One










Any help would be sooo much appreciated.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Both look like boys to me hon, though it may be the angle of the shot. Best to wait until they get belly fur, then you can see if they get nipples.


----------

